# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1С Аптека розница рарус

## A1an

добрый день
необходимо настроить и запустить 
есть кто знаком с конфигурацией и  может все сделать?
открыт к любым предложениям  !

----------

